# duck bacon



## mlrtime (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone ever do any duck bacon I have some duck I want to make bacon with 2 nice breast with skin on.  Curing times?  and recipe recommendations , I planned on using a dry rub cure recipe, one with maple sugar.  I would like to roll them like pancetta, would I do this after curing or before.  Just some questions I would like to reach out to the groups collective knowledge, thanks in advance.  Pics follow the process.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 15, 2013)

I have made goose bacon with success, but it is ground, mixed with pork and seasonings, formed, smoked and sliced; this is very tasty but sounds like your looking to make it a different method than I am familiar with.


----------



## mlrtime (Dec 17, 2013)

wow I guess this is something new to this group, I will make sure I document the process.  I was just looking for some general proportions and curing times for small amounts.  I figured it would not take long to cure since it's so thin?


----------



## mlrtime (Dec 24, 2013)

going in the smoker tonight. for breakfast tomorrow morning.  If I can get my smartphone to work pictures will follow.


----------



## backsmokin (Dec 26, 2013)

That sounds interesting. I've made Duck Breast prosciutto before and it comes out awesome. Adding smoke is making my mouth water.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi there!

How fun on duck bacon!

I buy the uncured "Dartagnan" brand of duck bacon from time to time in the store (that uses celery powder and other natural things etc.) and love it! I look forward to your creations!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## matuz (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyw word on how it went? Recipe of spices? Smoke temps and times?


----------



## mlrtime (Jan 4, 2014)

IMG_0132.JPG



__ mlrtime
__ Jan 4, 2014






well sorry for the late reply I just have not had the time to upload the pictures.  It came out great,













IMG_0163.JPG



__ mlrtime
__ Jan 4, 2014






here is the finished product.  Was very tasty.  I started with 2 whole duck breasts about 1 pound each, I did one with strait mortons TQ and the other maple sugar and tq.  Cured for 6 days and cold smoked with pit master blend.  No heat for 8 hours it was about 34 degrees that night in the smoker.  Sliced and friend that morning and let some rest for a couple days very tasty next time I will do duck prosciutto.  













IMG_0152.JPG



__ mlrtime
__ Jan 4, 2014






I also did a small pork belly  belly to in the back.  I didn't have another hanger so I came up with one 2 skewers and some string.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tasty looking bacon!


----------



## mlrtime (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks it was so good.


----------



## morbidclown (Jan 19, 2015)

I saw an episode of Triple D where they had duck bacon on pizza. They showed the process for making the bacon but it was really fast so i missed some of it. Anyway, I want to make this at home. i'm curious which part of the duck is used for bacon. I have made pork bacon several times using pork belly. But. I'm assuming duck bacon is not made from duck belly?


----------



## ndkoze (Jan 19, 2015)

I made what I called Canadian Turkey Bacon with Turkey breast a while back and it turned out awesome! I basically used a slightly altered version of Pop's brine as I added some extra seasoning to it and used a poultry seasoning on the breasts before putting them in the smoker.

Here is a link to the thread where I documented it:

http://smokinitforums.com/index.php?topic=2461.0

I have also made Duck Jerky before with duck breast and that turned out really good too. For that I just used a store bought Jerky mix and used sliced duck breast.


----------

